# wedding release?



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I just found somebody that wants some white homers released at her wedding. I know its a big responsibility but it doesnt sound big the way she wants them released. I have four that i am going to release. How much do i charge? and any ideas? I think ill have my mom and I drive over to wherever it is(if its close enough to release them) and meet the woman there and rehearse what she wants.How much training do the birds need? I know that they come back when i let them out, should i take them further out everyday?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Though I don't have homers, I would say that they do need to be properly trained - as you say, taken further out at recommended intervals, which takes time. I'd say they need to be pretty sure to home from any direction, too. 

We think that the whole crowd on Fiona's roof that various people pitched in to rescue from culling may well have been poorly-trained release pigeons.

John


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Do you have any idea, how long it takes to train a pigeon-lets say- 30 miles?


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

if they are trained and you risk loosing 4 birds, charge like $200.00 or something.. the price for 4. More likely, they will make it back home.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Why don't you call some others in the business in your area? Find out what they charge. After all, you want to be fair in your pricing. If it's for a friend, then maybe less, but you run the risks of losing the birds, plus the price for transportation. I'm sure that people are used to being asked what they charge. You can always say your just finding out the information and that's the truth. Check out the whitedovesociety web pages. There may be some information and help there.
BTW. Don't release any of your birds w/out traceable bands. We see a lot that just have a colored band and maybe a number or two on them. That's not much good to track these birds. You can even buy bands through the white dove society. I don't know if you have to put them on soon after hatching or if these are the cable-tie bands that get reported back on 911.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Personally, if you have any doubts about their ability to come back then don't release them until you get more information from people who do wedding/funeral releases and you have properly trained them. Its just not fair to the pigeons.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Are you flying these birds now Have you trained them down the road any? If you are not at least loft flying these birds Do not send them If you are loft flying them then get them trained out. Need more info to answer better. Far as price 100 to 175 doolars BUt if it is a friend Then maybe you can look at this as both training for you and as a gift for the friends wedding.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Check out this site regarding Q&A's for white dove release . . . it should be helpful.

Good Luck


Abisai 


http://whitedoveevent.com/faq.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS, Abisai! 

That information should answer most, if not all, of Pixy's questions...and any others who are interested in this type of release.

Shi


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I am loft flying the birds. However they have only been let out for less than a week now. Should i wait a bit longer like 3weeks so they are really used to their surroundings and then start trainning them?


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I think ill charge what i paid for the birds. 100$ and add in the cost of food?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

How old are your birds? If they are youngsters, do they still squeak when you pick them up? If so, you'd need to wait till they stop that before they are ready to train. If they are old birds then I would advise against doing the release - training old birds is rather like training a 50 year old to drive...it can be done but takes a lot of time and you'd spend more in petrol than you'd make from the release.

If you do decide to go ahead then you'll have to train the birds out very slowly - one week of loft flying will not have taught them much about the surrounding area nor built up much stamina. I'd start at 1/4 mile then 1/2 mile then 1 mile. When they are beating you back then increase the distance - 3miles, 5 miles 10 miles - some say to double the distance each time. I go slower with my birds and that way don't risk loosing any. If this is just a one off release then you can train to the line of flight but, I train my birds around all points of the compass, that way, if they overfly they can navigate back and, if the weather is not good, they have a much better chance of making it home.

When it comes to charges you need to take into account all the petrol, food, medication, and release baskets you've had to pay out for. I don't know about your area. I don't make any money but, I love the hobby and the birds just about earn their keep.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

The birds are at the perfect age. they Arnt at breeding age but not squeakers anymore. This is a first for me and im finding it much fun but nerve racking! One had just returned today after not coming back yesterday. phew! I think these birds will be great flyers. I bought them as pure pletinckx strain. I think the one that was gone since yesterday is having a hard time figuring how to get back in. However, the other birds know how to get in. so i think theyll follow that one! and for the training instructions, they are great! Your right, i wouldnt want to push my birds hard, as those 4 are the only white homers that i have. i wouldnt want to loose one!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What is the date of the wedding Pixy?

Cindy


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Pixy said:


> One had just returned today after not coming back yesterday. phew! I think these birds will be great flyers. I bought them as pure pletinckx strain. !


 Well,, there's your first clew,,, didn't come home from being gone all day?,,,
Now,, about you "Pure Pletinckx strain" if in fact,, they are as pure as you say,,, they are very inbred,,, thats not a bad thing,, it just means if you want these birds to go further than a few miles,, find another good strain to cross them with,,,,a delbar for an example would be a good cross with your Pletinckx.. then I believe you can take them out as far as you ever care to go...thats if you want to keep all white,, if you don't mind a few specks of blavk or red,, search got an ash red grizzle,, or black grizzle,, there are some good bandit grizzles if you look long and hard,, 
Bandits are a short to middle racing bird,, where as your Pletineckx are bred for long distance...
Gary H.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> What is the date of the wedding Pixy?
> 
> Cindy


I dont know when the wedding date is yet. I am still waiting for more information. If its soon, then its outa the question.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

How long should i give them to come back to the house when i release them for 1/4 mile?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a few minutes - you need someone to look out for them because they may well 'touch base' and then go off for a fly around as 1/4 mile is not far at all for them.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks. I did realize that they did come back and then take off again, im assuming looking around the area and getting familiar. I realeased them yesterday in a park accrocc my road which insnt far at all and every though they had little loft flying time, i knew they had already learned the area.
My next question is
How long do you think it would take to train them 20 mi? I want to take it slow for them but teach them fast. So far, i have gone with my intinct and have been right. Should i spend three days releasing from one area and then move to the next?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I did intend on training ours to do this but they kept walking back! But then I got told that it only works with certain breeds. We have different breeds in our loft i there any way to tell which birds would work to do this?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Pixy said:


> Thanks. I did realize that they did come back and then take off again, im assuming looking around the area and getting familiar. I realeased them yesterday in a park accrocc my road which insnt far at all and every though they had little loft flying time, i knew they had already learned the area.
> My next question is
> How long do you think it would take to train them 20 mi? I want to take it slow for them but teach them fast. So far, i have gone with my intinct and have been right. Should i spend three days releasing from one area and then move to the next?


There's no need to spend three days from one area if they come straight home, once is enough. If they take quite some time to get back then that's good because they are learning so much about the area as they fly around looking for home but, next time take them to the same place again till they are beating you home, ie they come straight back. So, let's think, if you get them out to 1/2 mile next, then 1,3,5,10,15 and 20 - that gives us 7 releases at once each but some may need more - I'd give it about three weeks, maybe less.

Start training your birds to come home and trap straight away.....fly them when they are hungry and call them in by whatever method you've trained them to.

I know that the racers here will think that this is a soft training regime but, I'm not racing and I don't loose any young birds. BTW, we don't have such a bad hawk problem here in the UK.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Becca199212 said:


> I did intend on training ours to do this but they kept walking back! But then I got told that it only works with certain breeds. We have different breeds in our loft i there any way to tell which birds would work to do this?


They need to be homing pigeons. The first ones I had were fantail/homer crosses, pretty birds but, if they went out of sight of the loft they would get lost!! The only thing I can suggest is that you post photos of your birds and, hopefully, some more knowledgeable members will advise you on what you've got.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Ok we've got fantails, that was the only breed I know, I know that these havn't got a homing instinct so have never tried training them. They all look like the fantails but without the tails.








When we got them we only wanted them for the garden so we didn't think to ask what kind they were, infact we thought dove was a breed of pigeon

I can't wait to see photos of them being released at the wedding  
I wonder if any guests ever get pooed on?


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

pigeonpoo said:


> There's no need to spend three days from one area if they come straight home, once is enough. If they take quite some time to get back then that's good because they are learning so much about the area as they fly around looking for home but, next time take them to the same place again till they are beating you home, ie they come straight back. So, let's think, if you get them out to 1/2 mile next, then 1,3,5,10,15 and 20 - that gives us 7 releases at once each but some may need more - I'd give it about three weeks, maybe less.
> 
> Start training your birds to come home and trap straight away.....fly them when they are hungry and call them in by whatever method you've trained them to.
> 
> I know that the racers here will think that this is a soft training regime but, I'm not racing and I don't loose any young birds. BTW, we don't have such a bad hawk problem here in the UK.


That sounds great.
However, i dont have a trap for them to go through yet because the aviary isnt fenced in yet. I just collect the birds in the carrier, open the windows, and take them training. They come back or close to back right after i release them to our house where they can see the loft, go out again and fly around, then sit here and there and go back into the loft around 6-7. They really love to fly because they circle around my house many times and just fly! 
Ive tried the shaking of the food can but i get inconnsistant because sometimes i carry their feed in my hands. 
I have until september 15th to train the birds 20 mi. It sounds like ill have ample time! Im sooo harry that it is for SURE that i have a wedding release. Im charging 1oo$ for my first three weddings then after those charge something like 120-130 or whatever. (100 i paid for the birds+20 for their food+my time) Not sure yet though. But that schedule should be sure to help me out!!!!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I suppose wedding releases would be a good buisness to go into since you would enjoy doing it with the birds, you should take lots of photos of the one in september, put them on a leaflet and post them.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Id love to take some good photos! I think it would be a great picture of the bride releasing the birds off of her horse and wagon. I was even think of putting that picture on a business card!
Now all I have to do is figure out a loft name!
ill be sure to post some pictures


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Becca199212 said:


> OK we've got fantails, that was the only breed I know, I know that these haven't got a homing instinct so have never tried training them. They all look like the fantails but without the tails.
> 
> When we got them we only wanted them for the garden so we didn't think to ask what kind they were, in fact we thought dove was a breed of pigeon


These look like garden fantail/ homer crosses to me! These are exactly what I was sold to start with!! Lovely as pets but no homing ability! If you want to train some birds you'll have to start again with a racing or homing pigeon. The trouble is, unless you can separate the birds you'll end up with more and more crosses. They're not fussy who they pair with and don't stick with their own type!!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Pixy said:


> Id love to take some good photos! I think it would be a great picture of the bride releasing the birds off of her horse and wagon. I was even think of putting that picture on a business card!
> Now all I have to do is figure out a loft name!
> ill be sure to post some pictures


Taking photos of the release is something I haven't managed!! I've only done one wedding and, even the photographer there missed the birds as they left the basket!  Luckily, I'd taken a 'spare pair' with me so they were able to stage it again!!


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Pixy, good luck with your releases. You are going to need it with only 4 birds. I hope everything goes good but once you get out to 20 miles you will know.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Becca, birds for releases should look more like this. Just in case you were going to buy some more.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Oh well maybe when we have more room we can get some of those but I don't think we have space to get any more at the moment  
When we let them out they do fly away and come back again, but if they're the wrong birds we don't want to risk loosing them!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

*Recen pic*

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1162/1074354588_7146b831c4_o.jpg
These are the release birds coming home from a little over 1 mile training today! so beautiful


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pixy said:


> These are the release birds coming home from a little over 1 mile training today! so beautiful


That is, indeed, a very beautiful picture!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beautiful picture, Pixy!

They are just lovely...is the one slightly apart from the others, their "leader?"  Or does he just fly to a different wing beat?  

Shi


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree, they are lovely. 

Do you have the cage/baskets yet for the release?


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> What a beautiful picture, Pixy!
> 
> They are just lovely...is the one slightly apart from the others, their "leader?"  Or does he just fly to a different wing beat?
> 
> Shi


Its hard to tell because they look alike from that far lol. If it were a leader it would probably be one of the cocks that is maturing and becoming very dominant.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

pigeonpoo said:


> I agree, they are lovely.
> 
> Do you have the cage/baskets yet for the release?


I just bought a collapsable training crate from Jedds, so i wouldnt have to toss them out of the dog carrier. I havent gotten a release basket for weddings yet. Im looking around at craft stores to see what they have and i could probably spray paint a nice white and decorate it a little and sew up some nice padding that i see in pics to the top of the basket.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Why don't you use a old picnic basket and paint it white and pick some nice flowers from your garden!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I think thats a great idea... now i just to find one but your right, thats perfect!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

See I've got it all worked out! I just need the birds to do it! There is a pigeon show at Doncaster not too far from me in December, apparently, people sell homers for £3 each! So if I can work out how to get them to home in the dovecotes then I will get some, providig my grandad agrees!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Becca,

I started with the fantail/homers in the dovecote. First I realised that I'd got the wrong sort of birds (I took them about 1/4 mile away to train and they flew onto the house roof tops there!! Eventually they did come home but, I had an experienced fancier check them for me and he told me not to take them out of site of the loft again!!). Next I realised that it wouldn't be feasible to have a release business from the dovecote....the birds are not contained...how would you be able to take them training if they'd decided to go for a fly? How would you get the ones you needed for a release if they 'weren't in'? 

I ended up buying a loft, buying the right sort of birds and befriending a fancier who then mentored me. I didn't offer anyreleases through the first year...I spent it getting to know all I could about racing pigeons, training and their health. If you start a business too soon then loose your birds, you'd not be able to deliver, you loose credibility and word would soon spread.


Just my thoughts on this!!


----------

